# PS4 oder PC?



## Negev (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin wirklich hin und her gerissen. Eigentlich bin ich PC User, hab nie wirklich eine Konsole besessen...

Nun ist GTA 5 draußen, alle spielen es, alle finden es geil... ich will es auch.
Voraussichtlich erscheint die PC-Version am 22. November. Okay.

Die einfachheit einer Konsole könnte ich zu schätzen lernen. 
Und eigentlich bin ich mit der Rechenpower meines Computers noch zufrieden.

Würde ihr eurem PC ein Update gönnen oder die PS4 Kaufen?


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2013)

pc


----------



## Fusie (1. Oktober 2013)

Würde PC Update durch ziehen, nur wegem einen Spiel würde ich mir nicht extra eine Konsole zulegen.

Zudem dürfte das Update auch günstiger sein als die Konsole, vor allem wenn du hier im Forum deine aktuelle Konfiguration rein schreibst und dir darauf basierend etwas Neues vorschlagen lässt.


----------



## Negev (1. Oktober 2013)

Fusie schrieb:


> Zudem dürfte das Update auch günstiger sein als die Konsole, vor allem wenn du hier im Forum deine aktuelle Konfiguration rein schreibst und dir darauf basierend etwas Neues vorschlagen lässt.



Das Ding ist ja, dass es so viel zu tauschen gar nicht mehr gibt... neuer Prozessor und neue Grafikkarte sind bei einem Update schnell mal fällig und das sind eben auch die Komponenten die, die meiste Kohle verschlingen.


----------



## amnie (2. Oktober 2013)

naja ich bin zwar eigentlich ein 'fan' von beidem, aber wenn man eigentlich so gaaarkeine consolenspiele spielt lohnt sich das tatsächlich nicht wirklich.

insgesamt würde ich da vielleicht wenn dann nur an deiner stelle überlegen, obs nich doch mehr als nur das eine spiel gibt was dich reizen würde, aber zum thema 'lohnt sich eine konsole' kann man ja google monatelang, wenn nicht jahre, durchwühlen und alle möglichen diskussionen durchlesen. im endeffekt kommt doch dann wieder auf die eigene präferenz an


----------



## Ztaro (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde zur PS4 greifen und dazu direkt PlayStation Plus abonnieren, wenn du dazu noch einen garnicht mal so schlechten Rechner hast ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Dwarim (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dein Rechner noch ausreichend Power hat, würde ich auch zur PS4 greifen. Es ist einfach viel bequemer, wenn man nach der Arbeit schnell die Konsole anschmeißen kann und das Spiel sofort losgeht. Dann gemütlich von der Couch aus das Geschehen auf dem Fernseher verfolgen.

Ich bin zwar auch ein großer Fan des Computers, aber eine Konsole hat so ihre Vorzüge, die ich in manchen Situationen nicht mehr missen möchte. Werde mir daher auch erstmal die PS4 anschaffen, bevor ich meinem Rechner im nächsten Jahr ein Upgrade spendiere.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2013)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass es das neue GTA auf PS4 garnicht gibt und nach bisherigen Aussagen der Hersteller auch keine Pläne existieren, es für PS4 zu entwickeln? Und sollten sie es wider ihren eigenen Aussagen doch in der Pipeline haben, so wird es noch ewig dauern.
Ob GTA5 für PS3 auch auf PS4 spielbar ist, weiß auch keiner. Das geht ja schließlich nicht mit jedem Spiel. Und sogar wenn es streambar ist, dann stellt sich die Frage nach der Qualität, wo doch schon zwischen digitaler und DVD-Version Qualitätsunterschiede bestehen.

Was den Rest angeht, so hängt es schlicht von den eigenen Vorlieben ab. Ich persönlich hasse z.B. Shooter an der PS3. Weil die mit Pad für mich nicht spielbar sind und mit der Maus möchte ich auch nicht auf dem Sofa sitzen.
Ich nehm die PS3 und meine zukünftige PS4 für Spiele, wie GTA, Rennspiele, Assassine's Creed und Sportspiele her. Rollenspiele und reinrassige Shooter kommen mir hingegen nur auf dem PC ins Haus.
Am besten ist es doch, wenn man beides hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Und eigentlich bin ich mit der Rechenpower meines Computers noch zufrieden.
> 
> Würde ihr eurem PC ein Update gönnen oder die PS4 Kaufen?


Wie steht es denn konkret um deinen Rechner? GTA 4 hatte zum Release schon recht hohe Anforderungen. Wird bei der fünften Version sicherlich kaum anders sein.

Ob es allerdings überhaupt auf der PS4 kommt ist fraglich. Angekündigt ist es nicht. Was aber wohl daran liegt, dass es erst mal richtig bei der PS3/XBox360 im Geldbeutel klingeln soll. Dann wird die PS4 Version angekündigt und einige werden sich das dann wohl auch doppelt kaufen. So macht Rock* mehr Kohle. 
Aber es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es nie eine PS4 Version geben wird. Und wenn, dann kann der Release sich durchaus eine Weile hinziehen. Portieren wird da nicht so einfach sein von der PS3 auf die PS4. Da wird dann möglicherweise die PC-Version zum konvertieren auf die PS4 besser geeignet sein. Da sind die verbauten CPU´s in der PS3 gegenüber der PS4 einfach zu verschieden. Meines Wissens ist die Programmierung auf der PS3 (Cell-CPU) theoretisch noch nie richtig ausgenutzt worden, da es recht kompliziert ist.


----------



## Negev (2. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Ob GTA5 für PS3 auch auf PS4 spielbar ist, weiß auch keiner.



Oh... Ich hab mich darauf verlassen das die PS4 downgradbar ist.



> Wie steht es denn konkret um deinen Rechner?



Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 95 (4 Kerner mit 3,3 GHz)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1 GB RAM)
RAM: 4GB

Wenn es schon ein Upgrate sein soll will ich auf Nvidia umsteigen... d.h. Grafikkarte muss raus. 8 Kerne sind mehr als 4 also wird auch der Prozessor getauscht.

@all
Wenn ich schon ne PS4 Kaufe, werde ich auch andere Games drauf zocken... die PS3 hielt jetzt ganze 7 Jahre. 7 Jahre in denen ich mir keine Gedanken machen musste um meine Hardware. Die PS3 Spiele liefen immer auf Maximum und das, wie gesagt, 7 Jahre lang.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2013)

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich eh abwarten. Man weiss nicht ob und wie es für PC / PS4 kommt (wobei ich eine PS4 Version als wahrscheinlich ansehen würde). Dann weisst Du nicht wie die Umsetzungen sind, wie sich die Konsolen entwickeln, was für Spiele noch so dafür kommen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2013)

Würde beim PC bleiben. Wenn man ein eingefleischter PC Spieler ist, dann setzt man sich einfach nicht an die Konsole. Das ist der Hauptgrund wieso meine Wii nur verstaubt, obwohl ich da ein paar nette Jump and Runs habe. Ich bin einfach der Typ der lieber am PC spielt, will raustabben, nebenher Foren lesen, Internet surfen, Emails checken, Arbeiten etc.. Das alles geht bei der Konsole nicht (und fangt mir ja nicht mit Konsolen Browser an...).


----------



## Saji (3. Oktober 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich eh abwarten. Man weiss nicht ob und wie es für PC / PS4 kommt (wobei ich eine PS4 Version als wahrscheinlich ansehen würde). Dann weisst Du nicht wie die Umsetzungen sind, wie sich die Konsolen entwickeln, was für Spiele noch so dafür kommen.



Amazon hat GTAV bereits als  vorbestellbare PC-Version gelistet. Half Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2013)

Amazon listet viel. Da bisher alle GTA-Teile dann auch mal für den PC gekommen sind, nimmt Amazon einfach an, dass es auch noch kommen wird.

Und wo wurde denn HL3 bestätigt?


----------



## Saji (3. Oktober 2013)

Du Unwissender du!

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/half-life-3-confirmed


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Du Unwissender du!
> 
> http://knowyourmeme....ife-3-confirmed



Es ist längst von Valve dementiert worden, dass da irgendetwas dran ist. Von einer offiziellen Ankündigung kann keine Rede sein. 

Und was GTA5 betrifft, muss ich unseren Mod recht geben. Amazon listet wirklich viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Red Dead Redemption war damals auch als PC-Version gelistet.
Und was war? Dennoch gehe ich im Fall von GTA5 auch fest davon aus, dass es eine PC-Version geben wird. Ich schätze sogar noch eher, als für die PS4. Früher oder später aber wahrscheinlich doch beides.


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Es ist längst von Valve dementiert worden, dass da irgendetwas dran ist. Von einer offiziellen Ankündigung kann keine Rede sein.



Ja, genau das weiß ich auch. Es ist ein Running Gag im Internet hinter allem Möglichen (Verschwörungs)Theorien zum Release von HL3 zu erkennen. Grand Theft Auto wird mit GTA abgekürzt, GTA besteht aus 3 Buchstaben, also ist "HL*3* confirmed". Man könnte auch die 5 aus GTA5 nehmen, davon die 2 aus HL2 abziehen und würde wieder bei 3 rauskommen, also wieder "HL3 confirmed". Ich habe in diesem Fall mit der Phrase "HL3 confirmed" versucht auszudrücken, das Amazon zwar eine PC-Version listet, offiziell aber nichts, gar nichts, bestätigt oder bekannt gegeben wurde.


----------



## pampam (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ob PC oder Konsole sollte man wohl am besten selbst beantworten.
Das hängt nunmal davon ab, welche Spiele man hauptsächlich spielt, man Splitscreen will, ne anständige Couch und Fernseher hat und natürlich auch, was die Freunde bevorzugen, denn egal wie man entscheidet, man will wohl kaum alleine damit da stehen


----------



## Negev (6. Oktober 2013)

Inzwischen ist klar das ich beim PC bleibe... 

Eine Konsole hat Vorteile: Man muss sich um die Hardware keine großen Gedanken machen und ist damit einfacher in der Handhabung und sie ist billiger.
Aber der große Nachteil - den ich für mich sehe - ist, das sie nicht Multitasking fähig ist!

Jetzt hab ich mir ein PC Konfiguriert:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K Box, LGA1150
GPU: ?
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt

Das einzige das ich wohl übernehmenwerde ist die Festplatte.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage - ist zwar ein neues Thema aber ich hoffe sie kann in diesem Fred geklärt werden.

Welche Grafikkarte soll ich nehmen?
Momentan schwanke ich zwischen GTX 670, 760 oder doch eine 770? Mehrfach bin ich auch über die HD 7950 gestolbert. Aber irgedwie will ich keine AMD mehr da ich glaube das AMD nicht so gut von den Entwicklernen suppotet wird.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich empfehle dir : http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203930-pc-konfigurationen-september-oktober-2013/

Aber AMD arbeitet genauso mit Entwicklern zusammen, wie es NVIDIA macht. Es gibt immer Spiele, die auf Hersteller xy optimiert werden.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist klar das ich beim PC bleibe...
> 
> Eine Konsole hat Vorteile: Man muss sich um die Hardware keine großen Gedanken machen und ist damit einfacher in der Handhabung und sie ist billiger.
> Aber der große Nachteil - den ich für mich sehe - ist, das sie nicht Multitasking fähig ist!
> ...



Naja, wenn du dir eine GTX 770 leisten kannst, dann nimm die. Da würde ich persönlich dann zur Asus tendieren:

http://geizhals.at/d...00-a951728.html

Hier werden ein paar verglichen:

http://www.hardwarel...70-im-test.html

Meiner Meinung nach kann man aber auch gut ATI kaufen. Wenn ich aber die Wahl hätte und das Geld zweitrangig wäre, dann wäre es bei mir die Asus.
Prinzipiell stellt sich aber noch die Frage, ob man vielleicht nicht doch noch den November abwarten möchte, wo angeblich ja die neuen ATI-Karten kommen.
Allerdings ist warten halt auch immer nervig und unter dem Strich ist nach dem Release immer vor dem Release. Man könnte also immer auf etwas warten.

Ich würd übrigens nicht unbedingt sagen, dass eine Konsole zwangsläufig billiger ist. Das hängt auch von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Wenn du viele Spiele kaufst, könnte der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen.
Für neue Spiele bezahlst du oft schon an die 70 Euro für PS3. Wer weiß, wie es bei PS4 wird. Spiele für PC bekommst du innerhalb kürzester Zeit schon für knapp 40 Euro. Die Preise für Konsolenspiele halten sich weitaus hartnäckiger.
Hinzu kommt einfach noch, dass ein PC halt ein PC ist. Mit einer Konsole kann ich primär nur spielen. Gut, bei den neuen geht es jetzt auch schon ich Richtung Multimedia, aber mit einem PC lässt sich das einfach nicht vergleichen.

Beides ist cool, keine Frage. Ich persönlich möchte deshalb auch auf keines der beiden verzichten.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> ...
> Momentan schwanke ich zwischen GTX 670, 760 oder doch eine 770? Mehrfach bin ich auch über die HD 7950 gestolbert. Aber irgedwie will ich keine AMD mehr da ich glaube das AMD nicht so gut von den Entwicklernen suppotet wird.



Weils noch von keinem in den Raum geworfen wurde muss ich wieder mal den AMD Fanboy mimen.

Alle 3 neuen Konsolen werden AMD Hardware haben (die PS4, Xbox One und die Wii U) und damit auch AMD Grafikkarten. Du kannst also mit großer Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass künftig alle Crossplattform-Titel (was nicht gerade wenige sind) gut von den Entwicklern supported werden. Auch ist eine ganze Reihe von Spielen im AMD Gaming Evolved Programm. Das nimmt sich mit Nvidia wirklich gar nichts, eher im Gegenteil hat hier AMD zur Zeit ordentlich Aufwind.

Preis Leistung ist wohl auch bei AMD besser wenn ich mir das grad so ansehe. 7970 Ghz gibts schon für 280 €, die 7950 Boost für 210€. So oder so solltest du aber vielleicht mit dem Kauf noch bis zum 25. Oktober warten, dann sind die neuen AMD Karten angeblich verfügbar und das könnte die Preise bei den anderen nochmal etwas drücken.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Oktober 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist klar das ich beim PC bleibe...
> 
> Eine Konsole hat Vorteile: Man muss sich um die Hardware keine großen Gedanken machen und ist damit einfacher in der Handhabung und sie ist billiger.
> Aber der große Nachteil - den ich für mich sehe - ist, das sie nicht Multitasking fähig ist!
> ...



Was mir gerade noch auffällt: eine übertaktbare CPU mit einem Mainboard zu kaufen, welches selbiges nicht unterstützt, ist... wie soll ich sagen... ziemlich sinnbefreit.
"Z" musst du nehmen, nicht "H". Außerdem nimmt man eigentlich auch keine 1333er Speicherriegel, wenn die CPU bzw. dessen Speichercontroller 1600er unterstützt. Auf die paar Euro sollte es nicht ankommen, falls überhaupt Preisunterschied besteht.


----------



## Negev (7. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch auffällt: eine übertaktbare CPU mit einem Mainboard zu kaufen, welches selbiges nicht unterstützt, ist... wie soll ich sagen... ziemlich sinnbefreit.
> "Z" musst du nehmen, nicht "H". Außerdem nimmt man eigentlich auch keine 1333er Speicherriegel, wenn die CPU bzw. dessen Speichercontroller 1600er unterstützt. Auf die paar Euro sollte es nicht ankommen, falls überhaupt Preisunterschied besteht.



Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Mainboard! Da hab ich wirklich nicht aufgepasst... 
Das ganze hab ich mit nem Konfigurator gemacht und nicht mehr auf den Arbeitsspreicher geachtet.


----------



## Starfish1 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

würde mich für den PC entscheiden. Damit kann man mehr anfangen. Die Konsole wird in paar Wochen wieder langweilig. 


Grüße,
Starfish1


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich müsste die frage lauten PS4 oder Xbox One  ,vor allem da ja Nintendo seine Lizenzen an Microsoft verloren hat wie Killer Instinkt zum Beispiel.

Ich glaube das der PC nur bei dem Thema Grafik punkten kann ,aber nicht was Gameplay-Feeling und Features angeht^^


----------



## Keashaa (16. Oktober 2013)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der PC nur bei dem Thema Grafik punkten kann ,aber nicht was Gameplay-Feeling und Features angeht^^



Bitte was? DAS musst du mir schon genauer erklären. Gameplay-Feeling? Was verstehst du denn bitte unter dem Begriff? Und welche Features bietet eine Konsole, die ein PC nicht bieten könnte?


----------



## OldboyX (16. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Bitte was? DAS musst du mir schon genauer erklären. Gameplay-Feeling? Was verstehst du denn bitte unter dem Begriff? Und welche Features bietet eine Konsole, die ein PC nicht bieten könnte?



Keine. Weiß aber auch jeder.

Gamepads gibts für PC und am Fernseher anstecken kannst den PC auch (hast sogar bessere Auflösung).


Die Konsole ist billiger und es gibt ein paar Exklusivtitel (und selbst da - im Vergleich gibts auf PC mehr Exklusivtitel als auf allen 3 Konsolen zusammengenommen), das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## teroa (16. Oktober 2013)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Es ist einfach viel bequemer, wenn man nach der Arbeit schnell die Konsole anschmeißen kann und das Spiel sofort losgeht.



na die zeiten sind ja bei konsolen nu auch schon lange vorbei...
dort heißt es auch bei games mittlerweile installieren notfals updaten, gegebenfals betriebssoftware..
das argument existiert nicht mehr..

davon ab sind auch die neuen konsolen dem pc im punkte power unterlegn..


----------



## Ascalonier (19. Oktober 2013)

Computer Nerds kriegen den Hintern nicht hoch, noch nie was von Wii Sports, Guitar Hero,  Xbox Kinect ,[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]PlayStation Move Motion-Controller [/font]gehört?


----------



## NexxLoL (19. Oktober 2013)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Computer Nerds kriegen den Hintern nicht hoch, noch nie was von Wii Sports, Guitar Hero,  Xbox Kinect ,[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]PlayStation Move Motion-Controller [/font]gehört?



Wieso hat mich das gerade an den Kollegen aus der 'Make Love, Not Warcraft' Episode von South Park erinnert? :'D

Ich würde sagen, dass unterm Strich sowohl PCs als auch Konsolen ihre Vorzüge haben. Natürlich wirst du mit einer Next-Gen Konsole wesentlich günstiger wegkommen als mit einem PC, der Spiele in gleichen Details darstellen kann. Dafür ist der PC nun mal vielseitiger was den Funktionsumfang betrifft.
Jedem das seine, ich habe mir vor zwei oder drei Monaten die selbe Frage gestellt und mich für einen neuen PC entschieden. Ich denke nicht, dass ich das bereuen werde.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Oktober 2013)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Computer Nerds kriegen den Hintern nicht hoch, noch nie was von Wii Sports, Guitar Hero,  Xbox Kinect ,[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]PlayStation Move Motion-Controller [/font]gehört?



Das stimmt wohl (wobei es das neue Kinect wohl auch für PC geben wird) ist aber zumindest für mich kein Argument. Zum Laufen gehe ich tatsächlich ins Freie, Tennis spiele ich lieber in echt und auch Bowlen gehe ich lieber "wirklich" - auch bei der Gitarre nehme ich lieber eine echte in die Hand.

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Spielzeit die Konsoleros im Schnitt vor dem Teil sitzen wirklich in % gesehen nennenswert von sportlicher Bewegung geprägt ist. Die Zielgruppe die dieses Zeug primär betreibt sind die Casuals (die "neue" Zielgruppe die Nintendo mit der Wii erschlossen hat und von der auch Sony und MS was abhaben wollten) und casuals machen vor allem eines: Sie spielen sehr sehr wenig. Bei den wirklich großen Titeln die sich super verkaufen und bei den core-Gamern gefragt sind gehts doch nie um Move oder Kinect oder sonstiges Gehampel.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Oktober 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl (wobei es das neue Kinect wohl auch für PC geben wird) ist aber zumindest für mich kein Argument. Zum Laufen gehe ich tatsächlich ins Freie, Tennis spiele ich lieber in echt und auch Bowlen gehe ich lieber "wirklich" - auch bei der Gitarre nehme ich lieber eine echte in die Hand.
> 
> Ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Spielzeit die Konsoleros im Schnitt vor dem Teil sitzen wirklich in % gesehen nennenswert von sportlicher Bewegung geprägt ist. Die Zielgruppe die dieses Zeug primär betreibt sind die Casuals (die "neue" Zielgruppe die Nintendo mit der Wii erschlossen hat und von der auch Sony und MS was abhaben wollten) und casuals machen vor allem eines: Sie spielen sehr sehr wenig. Bei den wirklich großen Titeln die sich super verkaufen und bei den core-Gamern gefragt sind gehts doch nie um Move oder Kinect oder sonstiges Gehampel.



Viel Gehampel leisten sich auch viele PC-Spieler: Nach einer Petition mit rund 100.000 Unterschriften wurde im April 2012 Dark Souls  für den PC die_Prepare to Die_-Edition angekündigt, die über neue Inhalte, beispielsweise neue Endgegner oder Gebiete verfügen soll.
Wenn wir schon beim Thema Core Game sind, warum dann diese Petition für Dark Souls, wen es sooo viele Core Games für den  PC gibt. Oder Zelda Skyward Sword das mit seinen Move mit keinen anderen Spiel vergleichen kannst. Warum soll ich betteln gehen da kaufe ich lieber eine Konsole.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab einfach beides, Ich hab weder ein Problem mit Gamepads, noch eins mit Maus und Tastatur, es gibt aber einfach auf beiden Plattformen mehr als genug titel die es eben nur auf der Plattform gibt, für mich entscheidet also bei der Sache PC oder Konsole nur mein Spielegeschmack, und da der eben sehr breit gefächer ist und sich über fast jedes Genre erschreckt könnte ich mich gar nicht entscheiden, ich brauche also Mindestens eine Konsole + Ein PC um meine Spieleinteressen abdecken zu können, gleichzeitig besitze ich aber auch eine Playstation Vita, besonders da PSP und Vita die JRPG Sparte die letzten Jahre (und die kommenden Jahre) Abdecken und ich hab auch einene 3DS gehabt ( wird jetzt durch den 2DS ersetzt) weil auch Nintendo mehr als genug Spiele hat die eben auch die Vielspieler ansprechen und die man so wiederum auf keiner anderen Plattform findet.

Wenn man sich also wirklich von dem Grafischen Aspekt loslösen kann, und es einen egal ist, welche Flimmerkiste da jetzt das bild auf den Fernseher ausgibt, würde ich mir einfach gedanken machen, was will ich Spielen, grad so etwas wie eine Wii hat sich die letzte Generation für eigendlich jeden als Zweitkonsole geeignet, und wenn man sich wirklich nur Konsole oder PC leisten kann/Will, dann entscheidet für mich einfach nur der Spielegeschmack, es gibt einfach sachen die Kriegt man auf der Konsole nicht oder nur in Abgespeckert oder Abgewandelter form, es gibt aber genau so sachen die man auf den PC nicht kriegt, oder eben in Abegwandelter form, oder wie eben bei Beat em ups zum teil mit nicht vorhandener Community (jeder der schon mal versucht hat Blazblue auf den PC Online zu Spielen weiß wie viel Spaß es macht Minuten wenn nicht Stunden auf einen Gegner zu warten)

Jetzt möchte ich aber noch mal genau auf den Post eingehen, schon allein im Problemchen zu vermeiden.



> Bin wirklich hin und her gerissen. Eigentlich bin ich PC User, hab nie wirklich eine Konsole besessen...
> 
> Nun ist GTA 5 draußen, alle spielen es, alle finden es geil... ich will es auch.
> Voraussichtlich erscheint die PC-Version am 22. November. Okay.
> ...



Erst mal zum Thema Gta 5 generell, abwarten.

Man weiß weder ob es für den PC, noch für die Next gen kommt, für den PC ist es auf jeden fall warscheinlicher als für die Next gen, da bin ich mir fast 100% sicher das es nicht kommen wird, dh, wenn du dir die ps4 nur dafür kaufen möchtest, kannst du es lassen.

Andersrum, wenn dich auf der Ps4 aber noch mehr interessiert, und du sagst du bist mit der Rechnen power deines PC System zufrieden, dann würde ich die ps4 eine weile beobachten und dann bei Interesse irgendwann nächstes oder übernächstes jahr zuschlagen falls es dann immer noch so ist wie jetzt, dann hast du nicht nur dein PC der dir ja laut deiner aussage noch reicht, und damit alle PC spiele die dich so interessieren offen, sondern du hast eben auch noch eine Playstation 4 auf der mehr als genug rauskommt was auf dem PC eben nicht kommt, somit hast du das beste aus beiden Welten.

Alternativ Spar dein geld erst mal, genau so wie ich erst zu einer Konsole Greifen würde wenn wirklich was da ist (aus logischer sicht, ich kauf sie mir day 1 obwohl es schlauer ist bei so einen Kauf erst zu warten) würde ich auch kein Geld in einen Rechner stecken obwohl ich nicht mehr leistung brauch.

Es ist allerdings bei einem PC immer gut zu wissen, das man im fall das man neue harware brauch schon etwas angespart hat, neue teile sind eben dann gern mal fast so teuer wie eben die neue Konsole.

Der Rest liegt einfach bei dir, Gaming ist für mich nicht etwas das man "logisch" Argumentiert, es ist ein Hobby, alles Stark von Geschmack und Persönlichen Präferenzen geprägt, genau so wie bei allen anderen Medien möchte ich einfach nur die Möglichkeiten haben alles erleben zu können was mich interessiert, ich persönlich verspüre keine verbundenheit zu irgendeiner Hardware, und würde mich auch nie an irgendetwas Binden, Spaß haben kann man mit allen, wenn man sich nur drauf einlässt, man muss einfach ganz genau wissen was man will.


----------



## teroa (21. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Ob GTA5 für PS3 auch auf PS4 spielbar ist, weiß auch keiner.




nein die konsole ist nicht abwärtskompatible..das ist aber schon lange bekannt..


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. Oktober 2013)

teroa schrieb:


> nein die konsole ist nicht abwärtskompatible..das ist aber schon lange bekannt..



Wo man aber noch dazu sagen sollte das Sony sowie Microsoft planen das ganze über einen Streaming Service trotzdem irgendwann zugänglich zu machen,  ist noch Zukunftsmusik, und grad auf der ps4 wird das 2014 erst mal nur in Amerika verfügbar sein und getestet, aber es ist auf jeden fall etwas das man im hinterkopf behalten und eventuell beobachten kann.

Obwohl man in 1 bis 2 Jahren Xbox 360 sowie Ps3 für unter 100€ hinterher geschmissen bekommt, wenn man also wirklich nur etwas nachholen will, könnte man auch 2014/15 sich einfach einer der alten Konsolen holen, grad wenn man dann noch nie eine Konsole hatte hat man da mehr als genug Spiele mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann, und das für wenig geld.


----------



## Eyora (21. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität ist so auch nicht ganz korrekt.

1. Titel die für beide Konsolen erscheinen, kann man für einen aufpreis von 10&#8364; für die PS4 erwerben.

2. Soll es später einen Dienst geben, über den man dann alte PS3 Titel auf den Sony-Servern spielen kann, die dann über die PS4 übertragen werden, das ist natürlich von der Bandbreite abhängig.

@TE:

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich zu einer GTX770 gegriffen. Und die Ergebnisse sind überwältigend. WoW sieht aus, wie ein ganz neues Spiel.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Oktober 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich zu einer GTX770 gegriffen. Und die Ergebnisse sind überwältigend. WoW sieht aus, wie ein ganz neues Spiel.



Was hättest du denn vorher? WoW kann man mit 5 Jahre alten GPUs auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. Oktober 2013)

> 1. Titel die für beide Konsolen erscheinen, kann man für einen aufpreis von 10€ für die PS4 erwerben.



Das gilt aber eben nur für Ausgewählte launchtitel, generell wird das System nicht fortgeführt, es soll leute einfach nur dazu verleiten jetzt die ps3 version zu holen und nicht erst auf die ps4 version zu warten.



> 2. Soll es später einen Dienst geben, über den man dann alte PS3 Titel auf den Sony-Servern spielen kann, die dann über die PS4 übertragen werden, das ist natürlich von der Bandbreite abhängig.



WO noch nicht sicher ist ob es bei uns überhaupt kommt und Funktioniert, weswegen man darauf nicht setzen sollte, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es nie nach Deutschland kommt oder kaum unterstützt wird, Sony kündigt gern mal sachen an und lässt sie dann halbherzig vor sich hinschleifen, sie haben immerhin von der PSP bis zur PSvita und ps4 gebraucht bis Remote Play mal anständig genutzt wird, und selbst das könnte wieder zu einem Halbherzigen Feature verkommen das irgendwann doch nicht mehr unterstützt wird obwohl es pflicht sein soll.


----------

